# I need a ride from Bakersfield,Ca to Albuquerque, NM



## Beau Stahl (Mar 19, 2017)

I need to get to Albuquerque, NM ASAP. I'm in Bakersfield', CA. My mom passed away and I need to go take care of everything as I am her only son and she has no one else. I do not have much money and can't afford a bus ticket. I just need one a way trip because I will be driving her car back here to California. Can anyone please help?


----------

